# WoodRiver Bushing Set (a little off sized)



## JudgeMike (Feb 27, 2012)

I just bought a "WoodRiver 10 piece Brass Router Bushing Set with Case" through Amazon. Order was fulfilled by Woodcraft. 6 of 8 bushings won't fit into my Bosch adapter. I have another steel bushing set by Porter Cable md# 42000 that all fit my adaptor perfectly.

The Bosch Adapter is sized at ~ 1.371-1.372"

The Porter Cable bushings all size ~1.370-1.371

The WoodRiver 6 that *won't fit* are sized between ~1.375 - 1.376
The two that fit are 1.371.

My question??? Should I just put them on a lathe and emery cloth them to size? I don't really want to send them back. Then again I don't want to screw them up. Maybe I'm just venting. Getting tired of buying the "Best" and then still having to modify them so they will work as they should. I've heard nothing but good about this product too.

I was also disappointed to see they are made in Taiwan. You'd think they could have them made here in the US and still made a good profit at about $50 with shipping.

I bought the bushings so as to make a circle jig like Bj's. The one where you use 1/4" stock for a base and drill a 3/4" hole to fit the 3/4" bushing instead of attaching the router to a special base plate. Great idea! Mike


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Mike, this is the set I recommend and I will be in touch with Woodcraft tomorrow about this. Hold off on modifying them until Woodcraft responds.


----------



## JudgeMike (Feb 27, 2012)

Mike said:


> Mike, this is the set I recommend and I will be in touch with Woodcraft tomorrow about this. Hold off on modifying them until Woodcraft responds.


It's on hold Mike. Thanks for your concern/help. Really, it's not like me to whine about things. I usually just improvise and be done with it. Must be the long, cold, snowy winter woes. :-/


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Getting tired of buying the "Best" and then still having to modify them so they will work as they should. Judge Mike totally agree with your statement here, seems like I everything I buy anymore I have to make it work, definitely time for these people to standardize these products


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

"My question??? Should I just put them on a lathe and emery cloth them to size?" No.
*******************************************************************
Yours is an interesting dilemma. PC is the inventor of their collar guide-bush ring & pin system.
I was a PC vendor. I made a collar hole offset plate for them, no. 42193.
The collar spec on the flange is 1.369 - 1.374", that is the critical dimension on the ring.
The counterbore on any PC subbase is specked to: 1.378" - 1.382".
So if'n your ring is at the min. and the CB is at the max the delta is .013", a country mile.
The max slosh, on the other hand is .006" -~.011 which is still enough to frustrate collar/cutter centricity. Moreover, it renders most centering tools emasculate.

As a result of these tolerances you find wide variation in subbase cutter hole counterbore & flange diameters. My subbase counterbores are on the low end of the tolerance, 1.375 - 1.377". So your large rings will enjoy the intimacy of the counterbores in my plates.

And of all the OEM subbases I have collected, the counterbores are at least 1.375".
As such I would not remachine the large rings. And I would never try to rmachine with an abrasive. You will lose more centricity.

Bottomline: A problem. You really have to measure and test. That is, for a go-no go fit, and for the best fit if precision is a priority.
A plate that may resolve your dilemma.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

take/send them back and get a real set...
been there... 
WoodRiver seems to come up short.... often...


----------



## JudgeMike (Feb 27, 2012)

*Response from WoodCraft*



JudgeMike said:


> I just bought a "WoodRiver 10 piece Brass Router Bushing Set with Case" through Amazon. Order was fulfilled by Woodcraft. 6 of 8 bushings won't fit into my Bosch adapter. I have another steel bushing set by Porter Cable md# 42000 that all fit my adaptor perfectly.
> 
> The Bosch Adapter is sized at ~ 1.371-1.372"
> 
> ...


I sent WoodCraft an email about this issue. Their reply was:

"Thank you for your inquiry. I have checked other sets we have and they are all about 1.374” to 1.375”. These fit everything we have checked them with. I don't have a different set to recommend. You might check with the manufacturer of the adaptor to see if it is correct. "

My adapter is a "Bosch RA1100 Threaded router Template Guide Adapter"

The ID dimension of the above adapter to accept the collar of the WoodRiver bushings is 1.3725"

The sizes of of the 8 bushing collars are as follows:

1" collar is 1.372"
51/64 collar is 1.375"
3/4 collar is 1.376"
5/8 collar is 1.3755"
1/2 collar is 1.3755"
7/16 collar is 1.3745"
3/8 collar is 1.3725"
5/16 collar is 1.3759"

So the 1" and the 3/8" collars fit, the others don't.

Does anyone happen know what the specs should be on the Bosch RA1100 adapter? Or the WoodRiver bushings?

As I mentioned earlier, I can modify them to fit, but if this is a problem from either WoodRiver or Bosch I would think they should be aware. Thanks in advance for anyone who might have an answer for me. Mike


----------



## JudgeMike (Feb 27, 2012)

Opps... Quillman Pat may have already given me the answer I'm looking for. I'll have to digest those figures.


----------

